# Anybody use corian or similiar to granite as a shower/tub surround



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I dont know exact name of this stuff,but heard its by far the MOST durable product for a goof proof surround of a tub/shower.

Doesnt have to be sealed like tile,ANY scratches or mars can be polished out of it with fine sand paper!!

I asked the city inspector where to get said product that he advised using. His response is,,,well "I" am a certified installer.

I heard its really expensive but may be the LAST needed to be installed which is most important!!

Anyone ever use this stuff??and whats it called??


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

"Corian" is a family of products called solid surface material. It is a plastic where the color goes all the thru the material, which makes it easily repairable. It is generally impervious to stains, and fully waterproof. Pieces can be glued together to make a larger piece with almost invisible seams. The price is comparable to granite, so it is not inexpensive. Corian requires that it be installed by a certified installer or the warranty is void. Other manufacturers do not have that requirement.


----------



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

*Swanstone*

I just redid my master bathroom and used a product called Swanstone for the surround walls. It obviously isn't the brand name Corian, but it is a similar product; solid surface manmade material where the color goes all the way through. It comes in 1/4" thick sheets and you just cut it and glue it up, and they have matching corner trim and accessories like shelves and things. With the exception of the corners, there is nowhere for water to get behind the wall, and it cleans really easily. I'm a fan so far.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Dupont makes a thin Corian sheet for tub/shower walls. Lighter and less expensive than the Corian material for counter tops.


----------



## hammertime09 (Aug 5, 2009)

corian is very expensive, i would not suggest using it for a bathrub surround. however, to answer your question, you could use it. but you're going to spend a lot of money. I think you should go down to a plumbing supply shop, they might make surrounds that have colors and designs in them. much cheaper then corian.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

hammertime09 said:


> corian is very expensive, i would not suggest using it for a bathrub surround. however, to answer your question, you could use it. *but you're going to spend a lot of money*. I think you should go down to a plumbing supply shop, they might make surrounds that have colors and designs in them. much cheaper then corian.


This would be my opinion also. I did a glass block shower surround in a new residence for some family friends last year, & they went with 1/4" Corian shower surround walls. Very pricey. Also very boring IMO for the money. The installers had to re-install the majority of the shower due to the glue not bonding decent the first time. On top of that, the Corian still relies on caulk in the corners to remain waterproof, & we all know how permanent caulk is!


----------

